# Hydro-Shark Boiler problem



## sack (Nov 27, 2009)

Installed a Hydro-Shark 3 electric micro boiler for floor heat. (7kw) It was a replacement for existing heat source. The floor heat works but the maximum temp output is 103 degrees. The thermo allows me to dial up to 125 degrees. I have a single loop for my family room and at 103 degrees I can heat the slab and have warm water return to the boiler. Is there some type of internal control on the boiler that might be faulty that won't allow the higher temps? Recommendation in the installation info advises 120 degrees.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.. Is the electrical feed sufficent,..?? Ampereage,..?? Voltage,..??


----------



## sack (Nov 27, 2009)

*Hydro-Shark boiler*

240 volts/40 amps. Installed by electrician. 40 amp breaker, 200 amp service, 125 volts at each lug on the boiler. #10 wire run 25 feet. I reduced the flow rate from 3 gpm to 1 gpm. Still fixed at 103 degrees so I moved the flow back to 3 gpm. Water is still warm as it returns from the loop.


----------



## Neighbor (Jan 12, 2010)

*Reply*

What part of the country are you in?
How do you have your insulation installed?
Do you have 2" Riged down 2' and out or in 2', or down to the frost level around the out side of the building?
How many Square feet are you trying to heat with the 7kw boiler?
Is it under 800 Sq Ft?


----------



## Neighbor (Jan 12, 2010)

*Reply*

Put a clamp on amp meter on the in coming voltage and make sure that it is 240 at the correct amps.
Check and see if the amp draw when there is a call for heat is close to the 7kw.
Check to see if an element is shorted out.
Have fun call the manufacturer
they have been pretty helpful in the past.


----------

